

We're Living In the Most Creative Time In History - FredBrach
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120131/23562317608/were-living-most-creative-time-history.shtml

======
doc4t
...and so have mankind said at all times in history. To believe that we live
in a golden age is no different from what the Romans or Egyptians thought.

